
Andrew Ng Resigns from Baidu - tmh79
https://medium.com/@andrewng/opening-a-new-chapter-of-my-work-in-ai-c6a4d1595d7b#.579a7hmkm
======
jamesblonde
Andrew Ng has always been ahead of the curve in seeing strategic shifts. He
envisioned MooCs, founding Coursera to realise that vision. Then he helped
found Google Brain. Then he helped Baidu become a leading player in AI
(interestingly he pointedly says Americans are good at inventing stuff -
Chinese at implementing it quickly. Sounds like the Imagenet cheating culture
has't quite been eradicated yet -
[http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-
intelligenc...](http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-
intelligence/8657-baidu-ai-team-caught-cheating-banned-for-a-year-from-
imagenet-competition-.html)).

So, by the sound of things, his next move is less technical and more
political. How will AI change society and what vehicle would you use to help
shape that change. Will be interesting to see what he does.

------
sunny1304
Does anyone know why is he leaving Baidu ?

